# Продукты компании AVG Technology: Новости



## Mila

*AVG Technology выпустила новую линейку бизнес-антивирусов*

Разработчик антивирусов и программного обеспечения для защиты данных AVG Technology сегодня представил набор софта для защиты данных с среде малого и среднего бизнеса. Сообщается, что новые решения AVG Internet Security Business Edition 9.0 и AVG Anti-Virus Business Edition 9.0 имеют новую систему защиты и улучшенную производительность.

Оба обновленных решения уже доступны через сеть реселлеров или в интернете. Продаются решения только в вариантах на 5 рабочих мест и более. В минимальной комплектации на пять компьютеров Internet Security Business Edition 9.0 стоит 248 долларов, тогда как аналогичная лицензия на Anti-Virus Business Edition 9.0 продается по 160 долларов.

В новом решении Internet Security Business Edition 9.0 в дополнение к стандартным механизмам защиты присутствуют разработки, ранее принадлежавшие компании Sana Security, купленной AVG в начале 2009 года. К таким технологиям можно отнести систему поведенческого анализа всей корпоративной сети, что позволяет в будущем идентифицировать в сети аномальные пакеты и блокировать их. Также здесь заявлена новая функциональность - Identity Protection (IDP), позволяющая отлавливать вредоносные коды еще до момента их попадания на компьютер. Управляется данная технология, как и некоторые другие технологии, включенные в Internet Security Business Edition 9.0, через централизованную консоль ИТ-администратора.

Что касается Anti-Virus Business Edition 9.0, то здесь помимо базовой проверки всей системы на вредоносные коды есть возможность сканирования в реальном времени электронной почты, в том числе и на вредоносные ссылки и вредоносные вложения. Также здесь есть расширенный антиспамовый фильтр и технология обнаружения мошеннических сайтов. Работает в Anti-Virus Business Edition 9.0 и веб-монитор, обнаруживающий попытки проникновения хакерских программ на этапе их входа в компьютер.

Оба варианта поддерживают и такие технологии, как поведенческий анализ программ, работа с облачными приложениями и черными списками программ. В более полной версии антивирусного набора заявлен и файерволл и модули для защиты данных на удаленных хостах. Также в оба варианта встроена система быстрого информирования и неизвестных вредоносных кодах.

В том случае, если в сеть и на рабочие станции все-таки попали вредоносные коды, сделавшие сеть неработоспособной, то с дистрибутивами также поставляется загрузочный Linux-диск, с которого можно "поднять" и "почистить" зараженные машины.


----------



## Mila

*Стартовало бета-тестирование интернет-инструмента AVG Threat Labs*






AVG Technologies объявила о запуске ограниченного публичного бета-тестирования онлайнового инструментария AVG Threat Labs, позволяющего пользователям выполнять безопасный анализ сайтов и демонстрирующего статистику обнаружений, временную шкалу обнаружений, анализ связанных ресурсов и карту распространения вредоносного ПО. В основу нового сервиса, как сообщается, положена база данных, объединяющая информацию об интернет-угрозах, сведения о которых компания регулярно собирает с компьютеров почти 100 миллионов пользователей, и получаемые посредством технологии AVG LinkScanner данные.

Полноценный запуск и доступность AVG Threat Labs для всех пользователей намечены на конец сентября 2010 года. В компании отмечают, что данный продукт войдет в состав набора инструментов пакета AVG Internet Security, предназначенного для защиты компьютеров под управлением Windows от вирусов, шпионских модулей, руткитов, троянцев и прочего вредоносного ПО.



источник


----------



## Саныч

*AVG Anti-Virus Free 2011 – новая версия бесплатного антивируса*

ращиты обращают внимание пользователей на такие показатели, как высокая производительность и скорость сканирования, а также легкость в использовании. Разработчики из компании AVG, только что выпустившие новую версию бесплатного антивируса Anti-Virus Free 2011, утверждают, что предлагаемое решение сочетает в себе все три перечисленных качества. 

Первым заметным усовершенствованием, с которым столкнутся пользователи AVG Free 2011, является более быстрый процесс установки. Несмотря на то, что инсталляция приложения на жесткий диск по-прежнему занимает несколько минут, разработчики с гордостью сообщают, что количество установочных экранов сократилось от 13 до 5. 

Усовершенствованные механизмы «умного сканирования» активно используют ресурсы регулярно обновляемой «облачной» базы данных AVG Behavioral Detection Network и способны игнорировать заведомо безобидные файлы после их однократной проверки. Отдельного упоминания заслуживают встроенные средства управления ресурсами. AVG Free 2011 самостоятельно оценивает загруженность системы на момент начала сканирования и распределяет доступные ресурсы соответствующим образом. Это означает, что в периоды пиковой загрузки сканирование будет выполняться медленнее, однако не окажет влияния на производительность важных приложений. Пользователи смогут управлять распределением ресурсов с помощью специального ползунка. 

В состав пакета включена новая версия компонента AVG LinkScanner, также доступного в виде отдельного приложения. Обновленный LinkScanner научился определять безопасность ссылок, публикуемых на сайтах Facebook и MySpace. Зеленая отметка позволит с первого взгляда определить безобидные ссылки, а потенциально опасные объекты отмечаются красным крестиком. Новая функция PC Analyzer отвечает за обнаружение ошибок в системном реестре и выявление проблем в работе жесткого диска. В комплект поставки входит утилита для дефрагментации и удаления неработающих ярлыков.

Доступ к большинству наиболее востребованных функций Anti-Virus Free 2011 теперь можно получить парой нажатий на кнопки мыши прямо из главного окна приложения. На самом видном месте в пользовательском интерфейсе располагаются большие кнопки «Scan» и «Update», а кнопка «Fix» позволяет быстро ликвидировать обнаруженные пробелы в защите. Новый настольный виджет для операционных систем Windows Vista и Windows 7 позволит пользователям запускать процесс сканирования системы прямо с рабочего стола. 

Свежую версию AVG Anti-Virus Free 2011 можно загрузить с сайта производителя.



Источник


----------



## Mila

*AVG представила новые версии антивирусов для малого и среднего бизнеса*






Компания AVG Technologies сообщила о поступлении в продажу продуктов AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition, предназначенных для небольших и средних компаний, активно использующих Интернет.

Продукт AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition предназначен для динамической защиты компании от самых сложных интернет-угроз: от веб-транзакций и коммуникации по электронной почте до обработки конфиденциальных данных клиентов. Продукт AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition предоставляет защиту в реальном времени от самых современных угроз в Интернете, обеспечивая безопасность критически важных деловых данных и бесперебойную работу компьютеров и сетей.
Стоимость годовой лицензии AVG Internet Security Business Edition 2011 на пять компьютеров начинается с 248 долл. Стоимость годовой лицензии AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition на два компьютера начинается с 90 долл., двухгодовой — со 135 долл.


источник


----------



## Mila

*Производитель антивирусов AVG покупает компанию DroidSecurity*

Компания AVG, известная своим бесплатным антивирусным продуктом для защиты пользовательских компьютеров, договорилась о покупке компании DroidSecurity, разрабатывающей средства для защиты пользователей мобильных платформ. Сумма сделки составляет 9,4 млн долларов.

DroidSecurity специализируется на предоставлении средств защиты для пользователей смартфонов, интернет-планшетов и других устройств, работающих под управлением операционной системы Google Android. Среди продуктов компании есть и бесплатное приложение, пользовательская база которого составляет 4,5 млн человек.

Компания DroidSecurity со штаб-квартирой в Израиле, сейчас генерирует основную прибыль за счет показа рекламы в бесплатных мобильных продуктах для защиты информации.

Основную популярность компания получила совсем недавно, когда для системы Android появились первые информационные угрозы, в частности SMS-троян российского происхождения. Недавно DroidSecurity также выпустила решение, блокирующее SMS-спам на Android-устройствах.

Аналитики говорят, что сделка имеет смысл для AVG, так как обе компании работают в схожем секторе - предоставляют пользователям бесплатные антивирусные решения, получая прибыль по тем или иным альтернативным путям. Компании пока не говорят о дальнейших планах по совместной работе, в частности неизвестно, будут ли выпущены защитные продукты для других мобильных ОС.

Согласно условиям сделки, DroidSecurity станет полностью дочерней компанией AVG с сохранением своего штата и персонала.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Разработчик антивирусов АVG представил линейку продуктов 2011 года*

Компания AVG представила обновлённую линейку продуктов AVG Internet Security и AVG Anti-Virus 2011, AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition.

Продукты AVG Internet Security и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 для домашних пользователей получили усовершенствованные средства по поиску и блокированию угроз, а также стали менее требовательными к производительности системы. 

Как сообщили в компании, бизнес-версии, предназначенные для компаний малого и среднего бизнеса, AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition обеспечивают защиту для файл-серверов и конечных устройств (настольные и портативные компьютеры). В версию Internet Security также входит защита почтового клиента и модуль антиспама. По данным компании, новые возможности уменьшают требования к производительности. Как заверяет компания AVG, продукты серии Business Edition являются хорошим решением для компаний, использующих среду Microsoft Windows, особенно «компаний, проявляющих высокую активность в интернете, подразумевающую широкий спектр деятельности, включающий банковские или покупательские операции, взаимоотношения с покупателями, поставщиками или партнерами».

Новые возможности обоих продуктов включают «умный поиск», позволяющий пропускать при сканировании безопасные файлы, информацию от AVG Threat Labs об угрозах на веб сайтах не рекомендованных к посещению, функцию Auto-Fix, позволяющую одним действием «разрешить общие настройки на персональных рабочих станциях», функции проверки ссылок, расположенных на Facebook и MySpace. Во время доступа к данным сайтам через браузер с компьютера, находящегося под защитой программного обеспечения, в фоновом режиме происходит проверка исполняемого кода и размещенных ссылок, с уведомлением пользователя о возможных угрозах безопасности расположенных за ними.

Приложения серии Business Edition позволяют предоставить интерфейс «администратора» для анализа общей активности в локальной сети компании и просмотра с информации о угрозах безопасности, несовместимых рабочих станциях, нагрузках на серверы, текущем состоянии системы, активности пользователей, предоставляя возможность исправить обнаруженные проблемы в несколько нажатий мышки через визуальный интерфейс AVG Business Edition.

Домашние пользователи и заказчики, которые уже используют продукты AVG, имеют возможность бесплатного обновления до AVG 2011 в течение срока действия их лицензии.




источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Стартовали российские продажи линейки продуктов AVG 2011*

Компания ASBIS, представляющая интересы AVG Technologies на территории РФ, объявила о выходе на российский рынок новой линейки продуктов AVG Internet Security, AVG Anti-Virus 2011, AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition, предназначенных для защиты компьютеров от хакерских атак, вирусов, троянов, шпионского и прочего вредоносного ПО.

Новые возможности продуктов включают "умный поиск", позволяющий пропускать при сканировании безопасные файлы, механизм сбора сведений о веб-угрозах от AVG Threat Labs, систему сканирования ссылок в реальном времени LinkScanner, а также инструментарий Auto-Fix для исправления проблем, связанных с информационной безопасностью. Во время доступа к интернет-ресурсам с компьютера, находящегося под защитой программного обеспечения AVG, в фоновом режиме происходит проверка исполняемого кода и размещенных на сайтах ссылок, с уведомлением пользователя о возможных угрозах безопасности расположенных за ними.








Бизнес-редакции, предназначенные для компаний малого и среднего бизнеса, AVG Internet Security 2011 Business Edition и AVG Anti-Virus 2011 Business Edition обеспечивают защиту для файл-серверов и конечных устройств (настольные и портативные компьютеры). В версию Internet Security также входит защита почтового клиента и модуль антиспама. В приложениях линейки Business Edition реализован администраторский интерфейс, обеспечивающий анализ общей активности в локальной сети компании, а также просмотр информации об угрозах безопасности, несовместимых рабочих станциях, нагрузках на серверы, текущем состоянии системы защиты и активности пользователей. По заверениям разработчика, продукты данной серии являются оптимальным решением для компаний, использующих платформу Windows и "проявляющих высокую активность в Интернете, подразумевающую широкий спектр деятельности, включающий банковские или покупательские операции, взаимоотношения с покупателями, поставщиками или партнерами".

Более подробную информацию об антивирусных продуктах AVG можно получить на сайте компании-разработчика.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AntiVirus Free 2.8.2 — защита данных для устройств с Android*

Компания AVG выпустила новую версию бесплатной антивирусной утилиты для устройств, работающих под управлением Android. Утилита может выполнять проверку системы по заранее составленному расписанию. AntiVirus Free позволяет выполнять проверку ссылок, сообщений электронной почты, а также поступающих SMS на предмет наличия вредоносного кода. AntiVirus Free также содержит защиту от спамерских SMS атак. В утилиту встроен механизм оповещения владельца устройства о местоположении украденного гаджета посредством GPS. Кроме того, владелец потерянного смартфона может удаленно выводить сообщения на экран или стереть конфиденциальные данные из памяти устройства.







Программа работает на устройствах с Android 1.5 и выше. Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Free Edition v.10.0.1391 - бесплатное антивирусное решение*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. 







Скачивать AVG Free Edition v.10.0.1391 тут (5,3 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).\

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Anti-Virus 2012 – оптимизированный, ускоренный, универсальный антивирус*

Компания AVG представила новую коллекцию своих антивирусных продуктов на 2012 год, в том числе полностью бесплатный антивирус потребительского класса AVG Anti-Virus Free 2012, коммерческий антивирус AVG Anti-Virus 2012 и многофункциональную систему безопасности для отдельно стоящих компьютеров и небольших сетей AVG Internet Security 2012. Главным отличием новой серии стала заметно возросшая скорость работы, а также меньший объем памяти, потребляемой при работе антивирусных модулей.







Стоит отдельно остановиться на отличиях бесплатного антивируса AVG Free 2012, который чаще всего становится предметом изучения для рядовых пользователей. Размер файла с вирусными сигнатурами сокращен в новой версии на 40% – именно эти сигнатуры помогают распознавать вирусы в системе. Кроме того, по заверениям разработчиков, число процессов, запускаемых бесплатным антивирусом во время работы, снижено с 16 до 11, а потребление памяти сократилось на 20% по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Как следствие, загрузка компьютера даже с включенной предварительной проверкой выполняется быстрее.

Примечательно, что по результатам сторонних тестов бесплатный антивирус в работе оказался чуть быстрее своего платного аналога и комбайна AVG Internet Security 2012. В ряду прочих бесплатных антивирусов AVG Free 2012 можно назвать крепким середнячком – он немного быстрее средних показателей, хотя звезд с неба не хватает.

В состав новой коллекции AVG 2012 входит новая утилита мониторинга, которая отслеживает потребление памяти в браузерах Firefox, Chrome и Internet Explorer. Эта утилита под названием AVG Advisor предупреждает пользователя о том, что один из браузеров начал бесконтрольно увеличивать объем занятой памяти с помощью всплывающего окна, а также предлагает перезапустить этот браузер.

Что касается основной функции – защиты от вирусов, AVG 2012 неплохо показал себя в независимых тестах. Например, по сведениям сайта AV-Test.org, этот продукт показал отличные показатели в предупреждении заражений и средний уровень уничтожения уже проникших в систему вирусов. Кроме того, продуктам AVG 2012 удалось справиться с давней проблемой повышенного уровня ложных срабатываний. В частности, сайт AV-Comparatives.org обнаружил, что с января по июнь 2011 года продукты AVG неуклонно снижали число ложных срабатываний, демонстрируя заметное общее улучшение.

Бесплатный антивирус AVG 2012 предлагает несколько серьезных новинок для повышения безопасности. Первая – это фирменная технология для идентификации одного из самых неприятных видов современных угроз – фальшивых антивирусов. Стоит напомнить, что это программы, выдающие себя за антивирусы или web-приложения для борьбы с вирусами, но на самом деле они лишь заражают компьютер при установке, либо вымогают деньги за бесполезную «платную версию». AVG 2012 успешно блокирует оба этих типа фальшивых антивирусов.

Еще одна новинка – утилита LinkScanner – теперь позволяет находить мутировавшие формы известных вирусов. Новая функция AVG Accelerator, доступная в платной версии, оптимизирует отображение потокового видео с сайта YouTube и загрузку приложений с сайта Download.com.

Стоит заметить, что бесплатный антивирус AVG Free 2012 ненавязчиво предлагает опробовать на практике 30-дневную копию коммерческого пакета AVG Internet Security 2012. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новые версии антивирусных решений AVG: два платных и одно бесплатное*

Компания AVG Technologies представила в Праге обновленную линейку своих антивирусных решений. Значительной переработке подверглись все три основных продукта компании – AVG Anti-Virus Free 2012, AVG Anti-Virus 2012 и AVG Internet Security 2012.







Генеральный директор AVG Technologies Джи-Ар Смит (JR Smith) сообщил собравшимся, что сегодня продуктами компании постоянно пользуется 98 млн человек, и показатели неуклонно растут. Краеугольным камнем стратегии AVG в последние десять лет стала разработка полностью бесплатного решения AVG Anti-Virus Free, обеспечивающего вполне достойную базовую защиту. В новой версии бесплатный антивирус научился защищать пользователей во время общения в популярных социальных сетях – таких, как Facebook и Twitter. Эффективность работы и скорость обновления у бесплатной версии не хуже, чем у платных, и она тоже имеет доступ к облачному сервису People-Powered Protection, позволяющему оперативно реагировать на вновь возникающие угрозы.

В AVG Anti-Virus 2012 появилась функция контроля утечки личных данных, благодаря которой пользователь может легко проверить – не появилась ли его приватная информация на «черных рынках» в Интернете. Список сайтов, на которых злоумышленники обмениваются информацией о кредитных картах, паролях к популярным сайтам и других потенциально прибыльных вещах, постоянно обновляется.







Юваль Бен-Ицхак (Yuval Ben-Itzhak), технический директор AVG Technologies, подробно остановился на флагманском продукте компании, Internet Security 2012. Разработчикам удалось вдвое уменьшить размер дистрибутива и в среднем на 45% сократить объем регулярно скачиваемых обновлений – разумеется, без ущерба для безопасности. Также пользователям обещали уменьшить потребление ресурсов компьютера антивирусом на 20%. С учетом того, что продукты AVG и прежде не славились большими аппетитами, подобная оптимизация может только радовать. Также в Internet Security появилась таинственная технология AVG Accelerator, увеличивающая скорость загрузки онлайн-видео и файлов из Интернета. Таинственность заключается в том, что принцип работы технологии не раскрывается: компания говорит лишь о более эффективном использовании полосы пропускания интернет-канала.

Российские цены на новые версии продуктов пока не названы, но в США годовая лицензия на один компьютер стоит $39,99 и $54,99 для Anti-Virus 2012 и Internet Security 2012 соответственно. Версия Anti-Virus Free 2012, по понятным причинам, распространяется полностью бесплатно.

Скачать пробные версии платных продуктов можно уже сейчас с американского сайта компании, причем среди доступных языков интерфейса есть и русский. Подробнее почитать о бесплатном Anti-Virus Free 2012 и получить свою копию можно здесь. 

Юваль Бен-Ицхак, технический директор AVG, дал 3DNews большое интервью, в котором затрагивались темы, далеко выходящие за рамки презентации новых версий. В скором времени оно будет опубликовано на нашем портале.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG анонсировала обновленные средства защиты для малого и среднего бизнеса*

Ведущий производитель средств защиты, компания AVG Technologies, анонсировала обновленную линейку продуктов AVG Business Edition 2012. Эти решения, ориентированные на организации небольших размеров, отличаются от предыдущих версий повышенной производительностью, компактностью и легкостью в использовании. Разработчики уверены, что продукты придутся по душе тем предприятиям, которым требуется нечто большее, чем просто урезанная версия дорогостоящей корпоративной системы защиты.







«AVG Business Edition 2012 может претендовать на звание наиболее удобной и функциональной системы защиты для малого и среднего бизнеса, спроектированной с учетом ряда специфических требований, таких как ограниченный IT-бюджет, нехватка квалифицированного персонала и др, – объясняет Роберт Горби (Robert Gorby), глава маркетингового подразделения AVG. – Это наиболее подходящее решение для тех предприятий, которые хотели бы организовать надежную защиту от угроз без ущерба производительности». 

По словам производителей, предлагаемая платформа гарантирует надежную защиту от вирусов и вредоносного ПО и предоставит сотрудникам возможности безопасного web-серфинга и работы с электронной почтой. AVG Business Edition 2012 также гарантирует значительное снижение рисков, которым подвергаются организации при использовании социальных сетей в качестве маркетингового инструмента. 

Последние из перечисленных механизмов отнюдь не являются излишней предосторожностью. По материалам отчета SMB Market Landscape Report, который также был опубликован сегодня, представители среднего рыночного сегмента хорошо осведомлены о многочисленных плюсах социальных сетей (возможность продвижения своих товаров и услуг, тесное взаимодействие с клиентами и др.). При этом многие предприятия не осознают тех специфических опасностей, которые несут с собой эти ресурсы, и не предпринимают соответствующих мер защиты. Таким образом, даже те организации, которые используют надежное антивирусное ПО и обеспечивают безопасность электронной почты, остаются уязвимыми для более изощренных угроз, таких как кража информации и мошенничество с использованием социотехнических методик.

Программное обеспечение AVG Business Edition 2012 работает по принципу «установил и забыл», не нуждаясь в постоянном контроле и не создавая серьезных нагрузок на IT-персонал. Отдельного упоминания заслуживает крайне скромное потребление ресурсов системы. А для централизованного управления доступными защитными механизмами может использоваться единая консоль администратора.

Помимо предлагаемых защитных технологий, в распоряжении клиентов окажется онлайновый центр поддержки AVG Small Business Resource Centre, где организациям помогут выработать персональную стратегию защиты. Ответив на ряд специфических вопросов о своей организации, заказчики получат подробный отчет с подсказками и инструкциями по обеспечению безопасности своих систем и данных.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AntiVirus Free 2.9 — защита данных для устройств с Android*

Компания AVG выпустила новую версию бесплатной антивирусной утилиты для устройств, работающих под управлением Android. Утилита может выполнять проверку системы по заранее составленному расписанию. AntiVirus Free позволяет выполнять проверку ссылок, сообщений электронной почты, а также поступающих SMS на предмет наличия вредоносного кода. AntiVirus Free также содержит защиту от спамерских SMS атак. В утилиту встроен механизм оповещения владельца устройства о местоположении украденного гаджета посредством GPS. Кроме того, владелец потерянного смартфона может удаленно выводить сообщения на экран или стереть конфиденциальные данные из памяти устройства. 

Программа работает на устройствах с Android 1.5 и выше. Скачать можно отсюда. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Стартовали российские продажи новой линейки антивирусов AVG 2012*

Компания ASBIS, представляющая интересы AVG Technologies на территории РФ, объявила о выходе на отечественный рынок новой линейки продуктов AVG Anti-Virus 2012 и AVG Internet Security 2012, предназначенных для защиты компьютеров от хакерских атак, вирусов, троянов, шпионского и прочего вредоносного ПО.

Новые возможности программных решений включают функцию контроля утечки личных данных, обеспечивающую безопасный веб-серфинг систему LinkScanner, увеличивающую скорость загрузки онлайн-видео и файлов из Интернета технологию AVG Accelerator и компонент Advisor, неустанно отслеживающий состояние компьютера и предлагающий пользователю доступные решения обнаруженных потенциальных проблем. Также сообщается об оптимизации кода антивирусных продуктов, сокращении потребляемой ими памяти и прочих изменениях, с полным списком которых можно ознакомиться здесь.

По словам генерального директора AVG Technologies Джи-Ар Смита (JR Smith), продуктами компании постоянно пользуется 98 млн человек. Ключевым моментом в стратегии AVG в последние десять лет стала разработка полностью бесплатного решения Anti-Virus Free, обеспечивающего базовую защиту ПК. В новой версии бесплатный антивирус научился защищать пользователей во время общения в популярных социальных сетях - таких, как Facebook и Twitter. Кроме этого, в приложении был реализован доступ к облачному сервису People-Powered Protection, позволяющему оперативно реагировать на вновь возникающие угрозы.

Более подробную информацию об антивирусных продуктах AVG и их стоимости можно получить на официальном сайте компании-разработчика avg.com.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*AVG Free Edition 2012.0.1834 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. В AVG Free Edition имеются практически все необходимые модули для обеспечения качественной защиты ПК от вирусных угроз.






Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2012.0.1834 здесь (Freeware, Windows All).




источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новый партнер AVG Technologies - компания ООО АСБИ» открыла сайт для продажи антивируса*

Компании ООО «АСБИС» и AVG Technologies объявляют об открытии специальной площадки онлайн-продаж и технической поддержки для отечественных пользователей продуктов AVG 







Жители России и стран СНГ могут получить полную информацию на русском языке, касающуюся уникальных особенностей антивируса AVG 2012, системы комплексной защиты AVG Internet Security 2012, сверхпопулярной системы защиты смартфонов AVG Mobilation и других продуктов AVG Technologies. Приобрести или продлить лицензию можно буквально в два клика. А благодаря процессингу популярной системы SoftKey, покупателям доступны самые актуальные в российских условиях системы оплаты – от внесения наличных денег через автоматы приема платежей до оплаты кредитной картой или интернет-деньгами (Яндекс.Деньги, Webmoney и т.п.).







Зарегистрированные пользователи лицензионной версии имеют право на бесплатное обновление программы в течение всего срока действия лицензии, а также на техническую поддержку. Благодаря новой службе, россиянам доступна телефонная и e-mail поддержка на родном языке, а также справочные материалы.

Скачать и оплатить продукты AVG можно на сайте avg.prestigio.com, здесь же доступен раздел технической поддержки.







«Открытие локализованного сайта продаж и поддержки – закономерный шаг в развитии AVG в России», – отмечает Антон Брижеватый, продакт-менеджер компании ASBIS по продуктам AVG в России. «Главной идеей, лежащей в основе продуктов AVG, является защита без забот. AVG Anti-virus 2012 и AVG Internet Security 2012 оказывают минимальное влияние на производительность компьютера и редко отвлекают пользователя назойливыми вопросами. Так же легко и необременительно должны проходить выбор, установка и оплата подходящего продукта AVG».

В дополнение к многоуровневой защите, включающей в себя антивирус, работающий с использованием сигнатур и эвристических алгоритмов, межсетевой экран, выявление угроз на основе поведенческого анализа и др., AVG 2012 предлагает новые компоненты – AVG Accelerator и AVG Advisor. Они помогают ускорять компьютер, оптимизируя загрузку медиконтента, отслеживая утечки памяти, обнаруживая ошибки в реестре и другие типовые проблемы, не связанные с вредоносными приложениями.

«Поскольку философия AVG выражается фразой «Все должны быть защищены», мы очень рады, что наши клиенты могут еще проще и удобней получить свежайшую систему защиты от AVG как для компьютера, так и для Android-смартфона или планшета. Теперь пользователи получили выбор – приобретать им антивирус в розничной сети или онлайн», – комментирует Майкл Джордан, директор AVG Technologies по продажам в Северной, Восточной и Центральной Европе.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Производитель антивирусов AVG Technologies подает заявку на IPO*

Производитель антивирусного программного обеспечения AVG Technologies намерен провести IPO в США и привлечь на фондовом рынке около 125 млн долларов. Такие данные компания сегодня заявила в пакете документов, поданных на рассмотрение американской Комиссии по ценным бумагам и биржам.

Компания AVG, известная на рынке своими бесплатными антивирусными продуктами, намерена монетизировать собственную крупную пользовательскую базу через партнерство с интернет-поисковиками, таргетированную рекламу и другие виды продвижения. Согласно документам AVG, сейчас голландская компания имеет более 106 млн активных пользователей ее продуктов. На разных этапах ее деятельности, компанию поддержали инвесторы, в частности Intel Capital, Grisoft Holdings и частный фонд TA Associates.

Из 106-миллионнной пользовательской базы AVG лишь около 15 млн человек используют платные услуги и продукты антивирусной компании, что дало ей за первые девять месяцев выручку в 198,1 млн долларов, чистая прибыль компании за тот же период составила 99,7 млн долларов. Выручка AVG непосредственно от продажи подписок на свои решения составила 130,1 млн долларов.

Размещаться AVG Technologies намерена на Нью-йорскской Фондовой Бирже под тикером AVG. Управляющими книги заявок IPO назначены банки Morgan Stanley & Co, J.P. Morgan Securities и Goldman Sachs & Co. Планируется, что для фондовой площадки компания проведет эмиссию акций, а кроме того ряд текущих акционеров продадут свои бумаги.

Напомним, что в прошлом месяце антивирусная компания Avast Software подала заявку на IPO, в рамках которого та собирается привлечь около 200 млн долларов.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Internet Security 2012 - безопасность на все сто*

В деле обеспечения информационной безопасности компьютера под управлением Windows не бывает мелочей, особенно если оно касается выбора подходящего антивирусного инструментария для защиты от хакерских атак, вирусов, троянов, шпионского и прочего вредоносного софта. Соблазнившись однажды широко разрекламированным или первым приглянувшимся продуктом, мы нередко потом корим себя за поспешно принятое решение, не сумевшее дать отпор современным цифровым угрозам, эволюционирующим не по дням, а по часам. Именно по этой причине эксперты советуют взвешенно подходить к выбору защитных средств и рекомендуют пользователям делать ставку на проверенные временем разработки, позволяющие выстаивать многоуровневую систему безопасности и обеспечивающие комплексную защиту от зловредов. Одним из таких надежных и простых в использовании решений является AVG Internet Security 2012 - флагманский продукт чешской компании AVG Technologies, отмеченный сертификатами авторитетных антивирусных лабораторий.

В основу Internet Security положен двадцатилетний опыт работы AVG Technologies в области информационной безопасности, помноженный на инновации в сфере защиты данных и отзывы более чем 110 миллионов активных пользователей продуктов компании из 170 стран мира. Новая версия программы функционирует совершенно незаметно для владельца компьютера, понапрасну не отвлекает его от текущей работы и использует на 20% процентов меньше ресурсов системы, чем сборка 2011 года. Разработчикам удалось вдвое уменьшить размер дистрибутива и в среднем на 45% сократить объем регулярно скачиваемых обновлений - разумеется, без ущерба для безопасности. Всё это демонстрирует не только трогательную заботу о пользователях приложения и обладателях малопроизводительных ПК, но и серьезность подхода AVG Technologies к оптимизации своих решений.

*Читать далее...*


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы защитят интернет-пользователей от слежки*

Компания AVG, известный производитель средств защиты, выпустила первый пакет обновлений для своих флагманских продуктов AVG Anti-Virus Free 2012, AVG Anti-Virus 2012 и AVG Internet Security 2012. В состав предлагаемого сервис-пака, доступного как для коммерческих версий, так и для бесплатных продуктов, включены несколько новых функций, которые сделают пребывание пользователей в сети более комфортным и безопасным, а также обеспечат надежную защиту персональной информации. 







Главным нововведением, предложенным вниманию пользователей, является механизм блокировки следящей рекламы под названием AVG Do-Not-Track, по своей функциональности напоминающий утилиту Do Not Track Plus. Тони Энскомб (Tony Anscombe) из AVG в телефонном интервью объяснил обозревателям CNet что с помощью этой функции разработчики пытаются вернуть пользователям утраченный контроль.

«Обитатели глобальной сети не хотят, чтобы производители рекламы наблюдали за каждым их шагом. Инструменты для решения этой задачи уже существует, однако, мы в AVG постараемся добиться их повсеместного распространения», – сообщил эксперт. И эти слова не являются пустыми обещаниями. Клиентская аудитория AVG на сегодняшний день составляет более 100 миллионов активных пользователей, большинство из которых выбрали бесплатный продукт AVG Free.

Для настройки механизма AVG Do-Not-Track щелкните по иконке в форме глаза, после чего приложение сообщит, какие именно рекламные сети и аналитические механизмы следят за вашей повседневной интернет-активностью. Напротив каждого имени будет отображаться уже знакомая иконка с глазом и пользователь сможет избавиться от конкретного наблюдателя или заблокировать их всех одним движением.

Специальный аддон от AVG позволяет некоторым браузерам активировать собственный механизм «Do Not Track». Впрочем, стандартные инструменты для «обрубания хвостов» не могут похвастаться исключительной эффективностью.

Проведенное тестирование показало, что новая функция не оказывает негативного влияния на скорость загрузки web-страниц. Кроме того, в отличие от «Do Not Track Plus», дебютировавшего в январе 2012 года, аддон от AVG не вмешивается в работу так называемых «социальных» кнопок, с помощью которых пользователи отмечают интересные материалы на сайтах и взаимодействуют с другими обитателями социальных сетей. Кроме того, AVG может похвастаться более привлекательным внешним видом.

AVG SP1 также предлагает несколько менее впечатляющих, но все же крайне полезных улучшений, которые обеспечат безопасность пользователей общественных сетей Wi-Fi. Механизм под названием Wi-Fi Guard обеспечит тщательную проверку устанавливаемого подключения к Интернету, убедится в достоверности идентификатора сети (SSID) и не позволит пользователю оказаться жертвой мошенников. В качестве наглядного примера Анскомб приводит историю с кофейнями Starbucks. В этих популярных закусочных, географически удаленных друг от друга, используется одинаковый идентификатор SSID, позволяющий клиентским устройствам автоматически подключаться к местной сети Wi-Fi. Этим обстоятельством не преминули воспользоваться кибер-преступники и в последние несколько месяцев было обнаружено несколько фальшивых сетей Starbucks. Обновленные продукты от AVG не позволят оказаться в такой ситуации и при установке беспроводного соединения попросят пользователя подтвердить свои намерения. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Free Edition 2012.2127 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет.







Подробности обо всех изменениях и доработках, совершенных в программе, можно найти тут.

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2012.2127 тут (размер варьируется, Freeware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Free Edition 2012.2180 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. В AVG Free Edition имеются практически все необходимые модули для обеспечения качественной защиты ПК от вирусных угроз. 








В новой версии улучшен апгрейд программы до более новых версий. Подробности можно найти тут.

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2012.2180 тут (размер варьируется, Freeware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Family Safety – бесплатный браузер для Windows Phone*

*Компания AVG Technologies выпустила обновленную версию продукта AVG Family Safety для iOS-совместимых устройств, а также впервые представила общественности версию бесплатного безопасного браузера для платформы Windows Phone.*

Приложение AVG Family Safety представляет собой полноценный мобильный браузер со встроенной защитой от вредоносных и потенциально опасных web-сайтов. Если ваш ребенок является обладателем собственного смартфона или использует ваше устройство для путешествий по глобальной сети, вы сможете сделать его пребывание в Интернете более безопасным.







В приложении используется современная технология AVG LinkScanner, которая проверит страницу до ее загрузки в браузер, тем самым гарантируя безопасность личной информации. Разработчики утверждают, что механизм LinkScanner без труда распознает большинство известных фишерских ресурсов, а также сайтов, участвующих в распространении вредоносного ПО. Вы также сможете заблокировать доступ к сайтам с нежелательным для детей контентом. Пользователям также предлагается набор стандартных функций, присутствующих в любом современном мобильном браузере. В том числе приложение позволяет просматривать историю посещенных сайтов и отмечать закладками интересные страницы

На устройствах iOS вы сможете защитить браузер Safari от несанкционированного доступа с помощью пароля, и ваши дети будут вынуждены использовать AVG Family Safety для мобильного серфинга. Эта полезная функциональность отсутствует на платформе Windows Phone, однако вы можете спрятать оригинальный Internet Explorer в дебрях меню и подменю, а безопасный AVG Family Safety напротив, вынести на передний план.

Мобильный браузер может использоваться в сочетании с настольным приложением AVG Family Safety PC. В этом случае пользователи смогут оценить целый ряд интересных дополнительных функций, таких как гибкая настройка списков разрешенных и запрещенных сайтов, мониторинг интернет-активности нескольких пользователей, поддержка профилей, позволяющих ограничивать доступ к различным категориям сайтов для каждой отдельной учетной записи, и многое другое.

Приложение работает под управлением операционной системы Windows Phone 7.5 и более поздних версий и доступно для загрузки на сайте Windows Phone Marketplace.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление антивируса AntiVirus Free для Android*

Компания AVG выпустила новую версию бесплатной антивирусной утилиты для устройств, работающих под управлением Android. Утилита может выполнять проверку системы по заранее составленному расписанию. AntiVirus Free позволяет выполнять проверку ссылок, сообщений электронной почты, а также поступающих SMS на предмет наличия вредоносного кода. AntiVirus Free также содержит защиту от спамерских SMS атак. В утилиту встроен механизм оповещения владельца устройства о местоположении украденного гаджета посредством GPS. Кроме того, владелец потерянного смартфона может удаленно выводить сообщения на экран или стереть конфиденциальные данные из памяти устройства. 







В последнем обновлении добавлено сканирование файлов APK, переработан интерфейс.

Программа работает на устройствах с Android 1.5 и выше. Скачать можно отсюда. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG выпускает новую антивирусную линейку*

Антивирусная компания AVG сегодня анонсировала обновленную линейку своих продуктов, заявив, что новинки полностью совместимы с Windows 8, поддерживают работу с сенсорных экранов, предлагают ускоренное сканирование системы и новый интерфейс. Напомним, что продуктовая линейка AVG включает в себя как платные продукты для бизнес-пользователей и малого бизнеса, так и бесплатные домашние программы.

Наиболее полный и дорогой антивирусный комплект AVG Premium Security 2013 поставляется с межсетевым экраном, системой предикативного сканирования гиперссылок в интернете, антиспамом, антишпионом и новой системой, предохраняющей пользователя от возможного взлома беспроводной сети. Чуть менее полный комплект Internet Security 2013 имеет примерно все то же самое, за исключением "продвинутых систем контроля приватности".







Из новых возможностей, появившихся в продукте, можно выделить поддержку технологии Do Not Track, которая позволяет пользователям блокировать часть запрашиваемой удаленными серверами о нем информации, чтобы не передавать соцсетям, рекламным системам и прочим платформам слишком много пользовательских данных. Отметим, что у последнего поколения браузеров также есть поддержка Do Not Track, но в данном случае, она работает только "по стандарту" - то есть, если и удаленный сервер ее добровольно поддерживает, тогда как у AVG эта технология работает форсированно - то есть даже тогда, когда удаленный сервер "втихую" пытается запросить приватные данные или следить за пользовательскими перемещениями на сайтах, передает cybersecurity.ru.

Помимо этого, в AVG сообщили, что новое поколение продуктов примерно на 35% быстрее сканирует систему на наличие вредоносных кодов и имеет на 11% меньший размер собственных файлов, занимая меньше места в компьютере. Вдобавок к этому, новая линейка продуктов пополнилась четырьмя новыми продуктами для мобильной защиты: AVG AntiVirus FREE for Android, AVG AntiVirus Pro for Android и AVG Family Safety для iOS и Windows Phone.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Free Edition 2013.2740 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. 







В новой версии улучшен апгрейд программы до более новых версий. Подробности можно найти тут.

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2013.2740 по следующим адресам (Freeware):

Для Windows 32-bit (115 МБ)
 Для Windows 64-bit (126 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Сервис AVG CloudCare - облачное управление защитой на компьютерах клиентов*

*Компания AVG Technologies объявила об официальном запуске своего нового сервиса под названием AVG CloudCare. Этот сервис призван помочь ресселерам IT-продуктов и услуг, а также провайдерам внешнего IT-обслуживания в обеспечении безопасности своих клиентов*

В обеспечении IT-безопасности в организациях мелкого масштаба есть ряд заметных проблем. В частности, у таких организаций часто нет достаточных средств, чтобы построить реально необходимую им систему безопасности. Кроме того, IT-решения, на практике способные обеспечить такую безопасность, обычно создаются с расчетом на крупных заказчиков, а не малых предприятий. Покрыть этот разрыв решила компания AVG, известный производитель недорогих антивирусных решений.

Сервис AVG CloudCare предлагает удобную бесплатную платформу администрирования для IT-реселлеров, работающих на сопровождении своих клиентов, а также для провайдеров IT-услуг. С помощью этой удобной в обращении облачной платформы IT-специалисты, внешние по отношению к обслуживаемому клиенту, могут удаленно управлять работой защитных продуктов AVG, установленных на компьютерах в сети клиента. 

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJpDle_F4iw&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]

Уже сейчас web-интерфейс AVG CloudCare можно использовать для управления такими приложениями, как AVG AntiVirus и AVG Content Filtering. В ближайшем будущем разработчики обещают добавить поддержку других сервисов, включая резервное копирование. Еще одно достоинство технологии AVG CloudCare заключается в том, что IT-ресселер больше не обязан заранее оценивать число охваченных управлением пользователей, чтобы внести предоплату за платформу дистанционного контроля. Вместо этого в AVG CloudCare реализован механизм для учета фактического объема потребленных сервисов. Кроме того, отдельные компоненты можно включать и отключать по требованию в любой момент.

Производитель особо подчеркивает такие достоинства системы AVG CloudCare, как удаленная установка и активация агентов управления без дорогостоящих выездов к клиенту. Лицензирование агентов управления и платформы управления не требует ввода специальных ключей, что значительно облегчает администрирование учетных записей каждого клиента. Обновление систем защиты и управления ими осуществляется в автоматически, в реальном времени. Система автоматических уведомлений и предупреждений помогает чутко отслеживать потребности клиента, а гибкая настройка отчетности позволяет наглядно показать, какую пользу приносит ИТ-сопровождение клиенту. Наконец, для принятия решения о заключении контракта компания AVG предоставляет пробную подписку AVG CloudCare на 30 дней без ограничения в функциях.

С выпуском сервиса AVG CloudCare экосистема малых организаций и их IT-обслуживания получает еще один бесплатный инструмент, который обеспечивает не только дистанционный контроль антивирусных и защитных продуктов, но и полноценное удаленное управление с возможностью дистанционного устранения неполадок – это дополнительный модуль AVG Remote IT, доступный всем пользователям AVG CloudCare. Напомним, сама платформа предоставляется бесплатно, а плата с IT-реселлера или фирмы по IT-сопровождению взимается по фактически потребленному объему услуг. Подробнее о сервисе AVG CloudCare можно прочитать на сайте производителя по адресу http://www.avg.com/cloudcare. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление антивируса AntiVirus Free для Android*

Компания AVG выпустила новую версию бесплатной антивирусной утилиты для устройств, работающих под управлением Android. 

В последнем обновлении обновлен дизайн, представлен более быстрый и эффективный доступ к функциям, инструментам и подкатегориям, добавлена новая панель мониторинга. 

Программа работает на устройствах с Android 1.5 и выше. Скачать можно отсюда.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Мобильный антивирус AVG для Android получил новый виджет и улучшенный сканер*

Компания AVG Technologies выпустила новую версию своего популярного бесплатного антивируса для мобильной платформы Android. Кроме обновленного интерфейса, мобильная версия AVG AntiVirus предлагает целый ряд технических новшеств и улучшений.







Несмотря на скептицизм экспертов в отношении эффективности антивирусов на Android-устройствах, популярность пакета AVG AntiVirus в магазине приложений Play Маркет говорит сама за себя — уже более 10 млн. загрузок. Развивая успех, компания AVG Technologies обновила интерфейс своего бесплатного антивируса, сделав его более современным и удобным. В частности, облегчен доступ к различным функциям, инструментам и командам пакета AVG AntiVirus.

Кроме интерфейса, компания AVG предложила пользователям новый виджет для главного экрана. Этот виджет, подходящий к любому лаунчеру (графической оболочке), позволяет получить доступ к ключевым функциям антивируса прямо из главного экрана системы Android.

Еще одним важным изменением в AVG AntiVirus стал улучшенный антивирусный сканер. Разработчики обещают повышенную точность обнаружения ненужных рекламных модулей, чтобы пользователи могли при желании удалить их. Также стоит выделить новую контрольную панель антивируса с новыми категориями и меню. Наконец, сообщается об исправлении ряда дефектов, обнаруженных в предыдущей версии антивируса.

Новая версия пакета AVG AntiVirus 3.0.2 уже доступна бесплатно в официальном магазине приложений. По заверениям производителя, эта версия будет полностью совместима с любыми устройствами под управлением ОС Android 1.5 или более новой версии.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*AVG Free Edition 2013.2805 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. 

В новой версии улучшен механизм обновления программы до новых версий. Подробности можно найти тут.

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2013.2805 по следующим адресам (Freeware):


Для Windows 32-bit (116,5 МБ)
 Для Windows 64-bit (128,0 МБ)

Источник


----------



## glax24

Я вообще не понимаю по какому принципу происходит детект в AVG Free Edition 2013, перед запуском проверил проверил свою прогу, пишет угроз не обнаружено. Для тестов программы запускал её 5 раз, на 6 раз AVG написал что файл представляет угрозу и сразу его удалил. Я восстановил программу из архива, еще раз проверил AVG пишет опять что угроз не обнаружено. При этом ему также не понравился ERUNT.exe


----------



## Кирилл

на моем планшете он вообще вирье не ловил.
в итоге я его удалил


----------



## Mila

*AVG Free Edition 2013.2904 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. В AVG Free Edition имеются практически все необходимые модули для обеспечения качественной защиты ПК от вирусных угроз.






В новой версии доработаны внутренние алгоритмы, исправлены ошибки, произведены мелки улучшения. Подробности вскоре можно будет найти здесь. 

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2013.2904 по следующим адресам (Freeware): 

*Для Windows 32-bit (124,4 МБ) 
*Для Windows 64-bit (135,9 МБ)


источник


----------



## Mila

*AVG Free Edition 2013.3343 - бесплатное антивирусное решение для защиты Windows*

Обновился AVG Free Edition, бесплатный антивирус, который обеспечивает защиту от вирусов, троянский коней, кейлоггеров, шпионских и прочих опасных программ, обладает рядом настроек, позволяющих оптимизировать программу под свои нужны и потребности, а также имеет возможность обновления базы данных вирусов через Интернет. В AVG Free Edition имеются практически все необходимые модули для обеспечения качественной защиты ПК от вирусных угроз.


В новой версии доработаны алгоритмы сканирования, уменьшена нагрузка на подсистему памяти, повышено быстродействие, доработан интерфейс, улучшена поддержка ОС Windows 8.. Подробности вскоре можно будет найти здесь. 

Скачивать AVG Free Edition 2013.3343 по следующим адресам (Freeware): 

Для Windows 32-bit (130,2 МБ) 
Для Windows 64-bit (142,2 МБ)



источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

Для тех, кому это надо. :yess:

*Акция от AVG и Huawei

AVG Internet Security 2013 на 1 год бесплатно* 

x86: http://www.avg.com/download-file-x86-triisc-huawei
x64: http://www.avg.com/download-file-x64-triisc-huawei

Акция идет с марта, осталось +/-300 дней.


----------



## GvU

После установки показал что осталось 374 дня... , я воспользовался акцией с COMSS.RU...


----------



## GvU

AVG Anti-Virus Pro 2013 - бесплатная лицензия на 1 год
http://www.comss.info/page.php?al=AVG_Anti_Virus_Pro_2013_1year


----------



## orderman

*Бесплатная лицензия AVG Internet Security 2014*

Для получения бесплатной лицензии AVG Anti-Virus Pro 2014/Internet Security 2014 на 1 год необходимо выполнить следующие действия: 

1. Скачайте AVG Anti-Virus Pro 2014 - 125 MB / 137 MB [x64], AVG Internet Security 2014 - 131 MB / 145 MB [x64] специальные дистрибутивы промо-акции. 

2. Установите антивирус на Ваш компьютер. 

Наслаждайтесь эффективной защитой в течении года бесплатно. 


Спойлер: отдельно ключи на год



*AVG Internet Security 2014 32bit

IBY9X-ESYXT-W4BZQ-QI4WX-A9LI7-INRS3 
---------------------------------------
AVG Internet Security 2014 64bit

IBY9X-ESYXT-W4BZQ-QI4WX-A9LI7-INRS3 
---------------------------------------
AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 32bit

ABLAD-A2XEL-DUIGR-AIMDV-TAKLW-3WIDO 
---------------------------------------
AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 64bit

ABLAD-A2XEL-DUIGR-AIMDV-TAKLW-3WIDO *


*Активация происходит с момента установки продукта в систему, срок пробной лицензии составляет 374 дня.*


----------



## akok

*Бесплатная лицензия AVG AntiVirus на 1 год*
*Предложение действует, если Вы устанавливаете данный антивирус первый раз.*

Для получения бесплатной лицензии AVG AntiVirus на 1 год необходимо выполнить следующие действия:

1. Скачайте AVG AntiVirus - 230 MB / 253 MB (x64).

Поддерживаемые ОС: Windows 10 / 8.1 / 8 / 7 / Vista / XP 32|64-bit

2. Запустите установку и вставьте следующий лицензионный код в поле "Введите номер лицензии":

*ABLAD-A2XEL-DUIGR-AIMDV-TAKLW-3WIDO*






3. Нажмите "Установить", чтобы завершить установку. Используйте эффективную защиту от AVG в течение одного года бесплатно.

Активация происходит с момента установки продукта в систему, срок пробной лицензии составляет 374 дня.

Условия акции

- Это лицензия на 374 дня, только для домашнего (персонального) использования.
- Вы получаете бесплатные обновления в течение срока действия лицензии.
- Нет бесплатной технической поддержки
- Предложение действует, если вы устанавливаете AVG AntiVirus первый раз.

Новости и Обзоры


----------

